# 60 day no masturbation no internet challenge



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I've come to the realization that masturbation and the internet are used as escape valves for my quotidian existence. I've decided, starting tomorrow, that I am going to cut these things out of my life for 60 days and see if I notice any improvements in my quality of life.


----------



## Melanin7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Interesting, don't forget to post the results.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

I might try 30 days


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds really hard hah


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

9mm said:


> I've come to the realization that masturbation and the internet are used as escape valves for my quotidian existence. I've decided, starting tomorrow, that I am going to cut these things out of my life for 60 days and see if I notice any improvements in my quality of life.


Didn't I see you trolling all the masturbation threads in coping with anxiety disagreeing that it has any negative effect?

What changed your mind?


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Masturbation and pornography will destroy you.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Good luck haha  Certainly hope it works out for you though, I bet it will be VERY hard!


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Cylon said:


> Good luck haha  Certainly hope it works out for you though, I bet it will be VERY hard!


Pun intended? :teeth


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

_



 _

_Check out that video, it tells you about Porn addiction and what it is. Also about some of the effects caused by it. Could help you with your goal. I watched it about a month ago and decided that I need to stop looking at porn. I went a week then relasped, but I'm trying it again to see if it helps. Its not the masterbation thats the problem, if you watch it, it'll explain why._


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the April Fools. ;D


----------



## Cot (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, I tried this last December whilst on the longest break from women I've had. Turned out okay I think I went nearly two weeks and had some minor successes. Dont rely on this as being the wave which will wipe all your SA's out.


----------

